# Caiga el que caiga



## scriptum

Hi everybody,

Caiga el que caiga
Que caiga el que caiga
Caiga que caiga
Que caiga que caiga

Are all these expressions equally correct? Are they fully synonymous? Do they differ stylistically?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

en mi opinión hay tres que difieren drasticamente y hay dos semejantes.
1. Caiga el que caiga.
En este caso yo diría caiga quien caiga y significa que se llevará a cabo un acto sin importar cuales sean las consecuencias, refireindose a caer como un derrocamiento de poder o algo semejante y sin importar quién sea quien pierda su estatus.
2. Que caiga el que caiga.
Nunca oí una frase semejante, sin embargo creo que es una incitación a que la persona que estaba dispuesta a hacer algo, lo haga. Por otra parte esta afirmación yo la verbalizaría así: Que caiga quien quiería caer, o algo semejante.
3. Caiga que caiga. Que caiga que caiga.
En mi opinión son semejantes pero más correcta la segunda a pesar de que debe haberse omitido una coma: ¡que caiga, que caiga!.
Si es así, debe significar algo así como una incitación o animación para que algo ocurra. El subjuntivo en 3ª persona suelen ser incitaciones o deseos, ejemplo: Que llueva, que llueva. Que viva el rey. Que vengan rápido...

Espero que sirva,


----------



## scriptum

Thank you, Papagainho. You have been of great help.


----------



## heidita

there is a TV programme which si called

*Caiga quién caiga*


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> there is a TV programme which si called
> 
> *Caiga quien caiga*


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Si bien la expresión *caiga quien caiga* está muy arraigada, lo estrictamente correcto sería *caiga quien cayere*.

Algo parecido a lo que pasa con *sea quien sea*, en rigor debería decirse *sea quien fuere*.


----------



## scriptum

Luis Albornoz said:


> Si bien la expresión *caiga quien caiga* está muy arraigada, lo estrictamente correcto sería *caiga quien cayere*.
> 
> Algo parecido a lo que pasa con *sea quien sea*, en rigor debería decirse *sea quien fuere*.


 
Now I am not sure I understand. What's the difference between "caiga quien caiga (cayere)" and "caiga que caiga"?


----------



## Rayines

scriptum said:


> Now I am not sure I understand. What's the difference between "caiga quien caiga (cayere)" and "caiga que caiga"?


The first one means: No matter *who* falls.....The second, has no sense. It could be a childish song: "Caiga que caiga, la nena se levanta" (LOL)


----------



## akakus

*Caiga quien caiga

*It means that someone will do an action, no matter the negative personal consequences this action may have to others.

*Llegaremos al final de la investigación, caiga quien caiga.
Haré estos cambios en la empresa, caiga quien caiga.
*
I have never used the sentences you posted, and sound to me odd.


----------



## heidita

akakus said:


> *Caiga quien caiga*
> 
> It means that someone will do an action, no matter the negative personal consequences this action may have to others.
> 
> *Llegaremos al final de la investigación, caiga quien caiga.*
> *Haré estos cambios en la empresa, caiga quien caiga.*
> 
> I have never used the sentences you posted, and sound to me odd.


 
I agree with this. The sentences you have posted are not idiomatic.


----------



## scriptum

heidita said:


> I agree with this. The sentences you have posted are not idiomatic.


 
I see. As a matter fact, "Caiga el que caiga" (for example) appears hundreds of times in the Google search results. Anyway, many thanks to all who replied!


----------



## heidita

ReResultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *604* de *"caiga el que caiga"*.
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *302.000* de *"caiga quien caiga"*

This has made me curious. But the search was possibly made without limiting it. 

*Caiga quien caiga* is a sort of fixed expression. Actually, as I mentioned before, there is a TV show with this name on the Spanish TV.


----------



## mhp

Caiga quien caiga, cueste lo que cueste, venga quien venga, sea como sea: esté donde esté,... These are all considered a form of “oración de relativo.” As such, “caiga el/la que caiga” is not a mistake, but not quite as common.
  PS. Another very popular show that also uses a similar structure: Aquí no hay quien viva. 

--edit--
Gracias heidita


----------



## scriptum

I understand. Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> , cueste lo que cueste,


 
Una pequeña falta.


----------



## Bronte

heidita said:


> Una pequeña falta.


No veo esa pequeña falta por ninguna parte.


----------



## heidita

Bronte said:


> No veo esa pequeña falta por ninguna parte.


 
De hecho dos pequeñas faltas. No se dice "cuesta lo que cuesta" sino cueste lo que cueste. En el contexto , claro.


----------



## Bronte

mhp said:


> Caiga quien caiga, cueste lo que cueste, venga quien venga, sea como sea: esté donde esté,... These are all considered a form of “oración de relativo.” As such, “caiga el/la que caiga” is not a mistake, but not quite as common.
> PS. Another very popular show that also uses a similar structure: Aquí no hay quien viva.
> 
> --edit--
> Gracias heidita


 ¡Pero si lo escribió bien!


----------



## heidita

Bronte said:


> ¡Pero si lo escribió bien!


 
¡¡¡No es todo lo que parece!!!!


--edit--
Gracias heidita  Lo corrigió para dejarme mal.


----------



## lvsti

mhp said:


> PS. Another very popular show that also uses a similar structure: Aquí no hay quien viva.



Alguien me podría explicar ¿qué quiere decir el título de este serie? Lo he buscado por todas partes pero no encontré nada. Ah, y a la vez (aunque no pertenezca estrechamente a este tema), hay una frase que ocurre varias veces en los capítulos: "Un poquito de por favor", ésto ¿qué será? 

¡Gracias!

ps. explanations in english are also welcome


----------



## HyphenSpider

"Aquí no hay quien viva" means "it's impossible to live here".

En cuanto a lo de "un poquito de por favor", una vez leí que el actor que hace de Emilio (que es el que dice esa frase), estaba actuando y, en vez de decir "un poquito de *silencio* por favor", se hizo un lío y dijo "un poquito de por favor". Y ahora lo utilizan en la serie como broma 

Salu2!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sin ánimo de polémica, no coincido con Luis Albornoz.
Caiga quien caiga, o cayere quien cayere
Y sea quien sea o fuere quien fuere
Creo que el verbo debe ir en el mismo caso, sea presente o sea futuro imperfecto de subjuntivo. O incluso pretérito imperfecto 'cayera quien cayera'


----------



## anam

Luis Albornoz said:


> Si bien la expresión *caiga quien caiga* está muy arraigada, lo estrictamente correcto sería *caiga quien cayere*.
> 
> Algo parecido a lo que pasa con *sea quien sea*, en rigor debería decirse *sea quien fuere*.



Eso es/suena tan antiguo como hablar como se escribia en el Siglo de Oro - igual que no se dice ya "enganado me has" - vamos al menos en Espana si dices "sea queien fuere" te van a mirar como si fueras un extraterrestre.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Un poquito, por favor (sin el de): A little bit, please
Aquí no hay quien viva es más o menos Nobody could live here (not  because it would be really impossible, but rather uncomfortable, or too expensive, ...)


----------



## lvsti

¡Gracias por la respuesta rapidísima!


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:


> "Un poquito de por favor"


¡Nothing! 
You can't say "a little bit of please" in English; and you can't say "un poquito de por favor" in Spanish either.
It's bad Spanish; the character who used to say that phrase in the series is uneducated. But the phrase has stuck.
"Aquí no hay quién viva" is a colloquial phrase: "It's impossible to live here"


----------



## Jellby

More generally:
"Eso no hay quien lo haga" -> That can't be done by anyone, no one can do that, that's impossible to do.


----------



## graninquisidor

scriptum said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Caiga el que caiga
> Que caiga el que caiga
> Caiga que caiga
> Que caiga que caiga
> 
> Are all these expressions equally correct? Are they fully synonymous? Do they differ stylistically?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 * Linda Heidita y buen Bronte ya no contiendan, porque CAIGA EL QUE CAIGA, no será bueno. Claro que habrá quien diga QUE CAIGA EL QUE CAIGA el asunto debe ser aclarado. Y también habrá el que piense que con tanta aclaración y contra-aclaración, parece que están a CAIGA QUE CAIGA y ninguno cae. Y, por supuesto que no faltará el sádico morboso que observando ese duelo de titanes, sin importarle quien resulte vencedor, sólo grita, a la vieja usanza del Coliseo, cada vez que mira trastabillar a uno de las contendientes, QUE CAIGA QUE CAIGA...
*


----------



## anam

graninquisidor said:


> * Linda Heidita y buen Bronte ya no contiendan, porque CAIGA EL QUE CAIGA, no será bueno. Claro que habrá quien diga que* CAIGA QIUEN CAIGA el asunto debe ser aclarado. Y también habrá quien piense que con tanta aclaración y contra-aclaración, parece que están a CAIGA QUE CAIGA** y ninguno cae. Y, por supuesto que no faltará el sádico morboso que observando ese duelo de titanes, sin importarle quien resulte vencedor, sólo grita, a la vieja usanza del Coliseo, cada vez que mira trastabillar a uno de las contendientes, ¡QUE CAIGA! ¡QUE CAIGA!...
> *



* diga que CAiGA QUIEN CAIGA - ese "que" va con "decir", es la particula introductoria que indica que la frase que va despues es subordinada de "diga".

(en la frase "hecha" anterior, se puede decir caiga el que caiga por que solo son dos - cuando no se sabe cuantos pueden "caer" es caiga "quien" caiga)

** expresion forzada - suena rara, no se usa eso...


----------

